# I need help figuring out ukc papers



## Randi (Aug 3, 2010)

I gotta pit puppy from a friend a couple weeks ago she has papers which I just got in the mail today and I'm lookin at them and they're so confusing I just wanna know what's good and what's not I mean I see a lot of familiar names like gotty, greyline, ganghis kon, certified, chaingang, butthead, and dela Cruz I just wanna figure out what line she is cuz these papers seem to say she's all of them. And the ukc sent me a small 4 generation pedigree the a huge 6 generation that's even more confusing some advice would b nice


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

She is all of them listed. I don't understand what is confusing or what your asking really.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

basically she sounds scatterbred, Papers dont make the dog, if people ask just let them know she is an american bully


----------



## Randi (Aug 3, 2010)

So if someone asks what line is she I say all of those, r those all good I don't know much when it comes to pits and ukc I breed Chinese shar pei they have akc papers it's a little different, I wanna know if she's good quality or not


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

You basically look for a certain line to suit your purpose. Certain traits that have proved themselves to be passed down through generations. So depending on what your wanting to have, look at, or wanting to do that would be a line you'd call "the best".


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

As gamer and coppermare say, she sounds like a scatterbred ambully which basically means she's not linebred to a particular bloodline. If you can post the ped then the more knowledgeable bully experts could tell you more.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Randi said:


> So if someone asks what line is she I say all of those, r those all good I don't know much when it comes to pits and ukc I breed Chinese shar pei they have akc papers it's a little different, I wanna know if she's good quality or not


Are you going to breed her? If so you are going to have a tough time getting consistent pups if she is scatterbred. She is an American Bully so best bet is register her with the ABKC and toss the UKC papers


----------



## Randi (Aug 3, 2010)

i cant figure out how to post a copy of her papers in here but I put a copy in my album I just made along with a picture of my pup can some1 check it out and let me know what you think


----------

